# Jasom or Zurn 415 or similar drain???



## jsepps (May 29, 2013)

I'm looking for a drawing, even if its homemade of how the membrane should be cut (EPDM)

I'm never sure which hole to use on the post clamp either?

I've done these drains quite a few times and never had a problem but I'm curious how you guys do them and what the recommended way is

I searched around but came up with ziltch

thanks


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http://www.versico.com/documents/reslib/VGC-6.1.pdf


----------

